# How much time do you spend knitting?



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm about the same as you a bit more at weekends tho. As for an outlet its called family one of the is always wanting something been trying to knit myself an Aran Jacket for a couple of months now and have only done the sleeves. One day


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Abut 2-3 hrs/day during the week, often a bit more on weekends.

I knit mostly for myself, baby gifts, family, charity.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

No where near as much as I would like :-( A busy family limits me to about an hour a day averaged out


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes it is often hard to find the time to knit something for yourself. There is always someone wanting something coming off the needles.
It is great that some people still appreciate handcrafted knitwear. Hope you get your jacket finished soon.
I love knitting Aran, when I get the opportunity. My main concentration is on baby items with my first grandchild due end of September, so I am building up a little wardrobe for the new arrival!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I had three new great grand-daughters in 4 months from October to end of January now they are out growing their baby things so quickly but I love the fact my grand-daughters want hand knits for their babies. The three babies are all being Christened on the same day and I am so looking forward to being there. They are going to wear a different lacy cardigan knitted by great grandma Aud.


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

congratulations on your new grandchild,i was the same when our first GC was born, but they are to big to wear knitted things now,now our craft class knit for premature babies in the Royal and Antrim hospitals.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I knit as much as I can. I've rarely time myself, so I'd have to guess -- perhaps 3 hours per day as an average. A lot depends on what I'm knitting. If it's lace, I can't knit as long at a sitting as I can with mostly stockinette.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

I knit a couple of hours each day if I'm lucky after I get off work. I knit for charity mostly baby blankets. I have done small items--scarves and a few hats for friends.

Knitting each evening is my relaxation


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahhh I am going to be the strange one of the bunch. Due to sleepless nights (a lot of them) I can knit for up to 5 hours or more per night. Then I also take my knitting with me to work. I can get about 1 hours done while at work. After work when I go to the second job, Baby Sitting as long as the little crumb snatchers are being good I can knit for another hour or so. So that is about 7 hours a day, Weekends are another whole problem. Perhaps only about 4 hours each day. I do have to get my house work done too. Plus the lawns and the like. LOL


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I knit for about 4 hours a night then usually a bit longer over the weekend. I never get time to knit for myself xx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Not nearly enough  Maybe an hour every other day. Get more time during winter. My outlet for what I make is family and friends.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'd say that I knit about two hours a day during the week and hardly at all on the weekend. However, I daydream about knitting almost every waking hour. A new catalogue from Knitpicks (my fave) is my downfall and just makes me want to increase my evergrowing stash ... which makes me daydream even more if that's possible.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


Add to that no DH or SO leaves lots of knitting time. Can't put needles down for very long.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I belong to a knitting group that meets for two hours once a week. Most days I knit for a couple of hours each morning and around three every night. If I have an important project going I might add more until I'm finished.


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

AUcrafter said:


> I knit a couple of hours each day if I'm lucky after I get off work. I knit for charity mostly baby blankets. I have done small items--scarves and a few hats for friends.
> 
> Knitting each evening is my relaxation


So much for my relaxation this evening--the puppy just frogged lot of my blanket AND ate my row counter


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I would have to say "not enough". I try to spend time knitting every day. I do it for relaxation.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Not nearly enough!


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

Not long enough is the short answer! I try to knit every evening to relax and more on weekends. If I could I'd do 4 or more hours a night but usually get in two.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

I can usually get in 5-6 hours a day especially in the evenings. My DH is a contractor who works 67 days overseas and 33 days home. Don't get alot done on the 33 days home unless we are traveling.


----------



## Ginnyo (May 18, 2011)

Maybe only 1-2 hrs. I knit for a living history program for about 6 hrs and came home so exhausted I went to bed. I need to build up knitting stamina. You go ladies.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I knit usually 4 to 8 hours a day. Really depends how busy work is, how I feel and stuff like that. Felt so lousy this morning I cleaned house instead of knitting.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

for me it how much time you do not knit! I seem to always be knitting or crocheting


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

i think i knit about 4 hours on and off during the day/night.i am a slow knitter so i don't make to many items a year. what i do make my family love.it takes away my pain and makes me happy at what i've made.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I knit about 3 hours a night usually. Sometimes I do some during the daytime but mostly at night. I knit for sisters and friends. Rarely make anyting for me.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

hi knit for qbout 3 hours a night after workit is relaxing more on my days off when not on here


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

I knit from 2 to 3 hours a day.


----------



## Sudy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean i might just pull my chair up next to yours! I also probably average close to 8 hours a day. I have been knitting for charities but am now thinking of venturing into selling through eBay or Facebook.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

About 3-4 hours a day if my hands are up to it.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I knit every evening for about 3 hours and at the weekend sometimes all day, because my body won't let do anything else.
I work in a little craft shop 5 days a month, so a lot of my work goes there, also we have people coming in wanting things finished, one of which I brought home today. I charge a small amount for this depending on how much I need to do.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If I could just stay awake at night when I get home from work, I would knit more. I used to knit at work (during phone calls, etc) and still do, but there are fewer of those for some reason. And I just bought a new game for the computer, Bejeweled 3, which is an amazing time-suck. I need to off-load it, so I can get back to knitting.


----------



## Nancy0524 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have on online store, so I knit constantly!!! Some days I will knit from 9 am to 3pm!!! And then after cooking dinner and my evening tasks are done...back to knitting until it is bed time. I also use my looms to do quick knitting of hats and scarfs to take to my local food bank. The only thing is that I have tons of projects going at a time...i tend to get bored doing the same thing over and over so I switch off to a different project everyday, unless I find that one project that gets me obsessed with it!!!! :!:


----------



## Leoni (Jul 5, 2012)

I knit every day when I'm watching tv.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning. What a great question. I knit one to two hours a day as I still have my alteration business going at home. I too daydream about knitting all the time. Maybe it is an obsession but a good one. I am doing a Farmers Market once a week to sell my crafts, sewing and knitting and crocheting. I do allow myself more time to knit on the weekends. Looks like I'm pretty average.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

If I didn't quilt or cross stitch I would knit more. As it is I indulge for 5-6 hours a day. Housework does not take up more than 2 hours any day!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Never enough to actually get much finished most of the time. Joy


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Not enough cos work gets in the way. 2-3 hours in the evening if I'm in and 5-10 hours over the weekend if I'm in. Of course family and social commitments reduce this. 

I knit for myself and presents to others. I just love knitting.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe 4 to 5 hrs.,a day .depends on what I am knitting.


----------



## Weinberger (May 28, 2012)

I,m unable to work because of my disablity so I have a alot time. And it is great to sit and do the thing I love so much.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


I knit as often as I can. I take my knotting everywhere I go, as I feel I am wasting time if my hands are idle, so if you are obsessive, what am I?? :shock: :-o


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow!! That's a good question and I am going to keep track for the next few days. Anytime I sit down I knit and I carry a circular knitting project with me at all times. This is my way of saying no to all those handheld devices so when I am on a bus, train or plane at the end of the day, I have something tangible to donate to a worthwhile charity.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

poconogal said:


> Not nearly enough  Maybe an hour every other day. Get more time during winter. My outlet for what I make is family and friends.


I'm about the same as you. I would love to have more time to knit. I know I should make the time. Spending too much time on the computer is my big problem.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

If I have to work that day,about 4 hours. If not working,at least 8 hours. and during the summer when there is yard and garden work,about 4 hours,


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit or crochet probably at least 6-8 hours a day. It is my livelihood. Designing patterns requires I make the item at least three to four times before I have a final product. I love it!!!!!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

I knit whenever I get a chance. Usually at night about 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

5/6 hrs every week day and Fri-sun 30+ I am obsessed !!!!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I knit if I watch a film or the news on TV. I have knitting in my bag so if I'm waiting to collect one of the children, I can snatch 5 or 10 minutes here and there. Lace scarves are the easiest.
I sell the vast majority of my work although most of it I feel like framing.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

funobsession said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.
> ...


Ya'll can add me to Jessica-Jeans group!!! I do as I please. If I want to knit all day and all night I can. I have even forgotten at times to eat when I am into a real good project! I don't have to do yard work, I don't have much to clean as it is just me, and it doesn't take long to pass the dust mop over the floors (one reason I had wood floors put in), as long as my toliets are clean, the clothes are all washed up, and dishes are done, I am good to knit. I have been on a first name basis with my sweet little dust bunnies and would never harm them, and the spider webs look very attractive as they remind me of all the knitting and crochet I want to do. I have lots to knit for the hospital for the Christmas season, gifts to make for then and we are having a sale in November that I am also putting things in. I have to get busy. Bye for now.


----------



## Craftyjamie (Feb 6, 2011)

I spend about an hour every morning knitting with my coffee and from 6:30 to 11:00 in the evening watching TV. Afternoons are usually spent quilting. Since my husband passed away last fall my time is my own and knitting, crocheting and quilting has been my life-lline. I give most of my things away as gifts, but I have just started an Etsy Shop as an additional outlet. Doesn't hurt to make a bit of extra money, but have to get the word around first. The beauty of Etsy is you can list it in your shop, but if you need it for a gift or sell it at a craft show, you just delete it from the shop. I think it's a wonderful thing.

My passion is trying out new patterns and stitches and buying one skein of every yarn that "talks" to me. I have "testing" baskets all over the house. Such fun.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Probably about an hour and half a day (If I am lucky, possibly 2hrs). I knit everywhere, on buses and trains when I am travelling to work, waiting for appointments (I always arrive early for appointments, so that I can knit while I am waiting). I mainly knit dolls clothes or baby outfits. My outlet is usually my granddaughter for the dolls clothes, 
and family and friends. Have also sold a couple on Ebay.
Best wishes and happy knitting.
Hazel jay50


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

I crochet and knit for my charity at least 3 hours a day and more on the weekend.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Probably about 2-3 hours a day, most of the time. Right now I am on a break. I've been sorting patterns and spinning a bit and dyeing some wool. And my trigger thumb seems to be healed! I usually carry something with me when I'm out so I have something to do when waiting at appts. and such. Most of my knitting is for family and friends.....once in while for myself.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

AUcrafter wrote: So much for my relaxation this evening--the puppy just frogged lot of my blanket AND ate my row counter [/quote]

Sympathy and hugs to you, AU Crafter! I know how that feels. Once I forgot to close the bedroom door where I'd been knitting before running out to the grocery store. When I came home, the puppy had pulled out the baby blanket I was knitting and strung the yarn the length of the house to the back door, leaving such a chewed and tangled mess that I threw the whole thing away. Hope you can salvage some of yours--and it wasn't your best yarn!

I usually can get a couple of hours a day to knit during the summer, and about four hours during the winter. This summer one of the grands is asking for things--a sock monkey, scarves and hats, bags, sweaters. I'm thrilled, of course, if a little daunted. My outlet is family and charity.
--Kate


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

about 3 hours a day, every day. I knit for my kids and their friends. Someone always wants a scarf, mittens, baby sweater, blanket. Once in a while I get to knit for myself


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have an hour both ways to and from work, so knit then. I knit when I get home after dinner and cleaning up after the meal. So can knit for up to a further 2 hours. Over weekends it will be maybe a little bit more or some days less. Knitters Guild day we spend almost three hours and have lessons, so I consider that knitting. This month is more bind offs.


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

I knit every day,this is the way I relax,I love it,I may knit 7 hours,it maybe a hour,depends if I have to work that day or not,when I catch myself falling asleep then it's time to put the knitting down---------LOL


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I guess I average about 4-5 hours per day. If I'm sitting I'm knitting. I still work and keep the house clean (I better since that's my business!). Whenever we drive anywhere I knit. I also take it along wherever I go, especially when I go visit family. They expect me to bring it.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just realised that all the time I spend knitting is completely normal...for a knitter.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I knit while watching the TV,I am almost finshed the first sock using the magic loop,I have never used real sock yarn till now,Put the knitting down at 9pm last night,But pick it up again at 10oclock,


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm lucky if I get to knit an hour a day. Nothing on the weekends, seems like everything gets in the way, cooking, cleaning, shopping, etc.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Should have asked how many hours not knitting! 7 hours sleep, 4 hours fixing meals and eating. 4 hours getting other stuff done, so that leaves me 6 hours to knit. That would be the least amount of time knitting.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have just taken medical retirement so I tend to try and keep the daytime for housework, shopping etc. and knit in the evenings. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I knit and crochet. I also take my knitting to work and if quiet I knit. I probably knit on an average 7 hours a day and can be more or less on a weekend just depends on what we have planned. I say, Knit ON.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Some projects call to me and I can't wait to work on them, while others test my patience and those are the pick up and put down projects..dishcloths go quickly so those are worked on constantly while making squares or triangles for a throw becomes monotonous so this is when I feel like it.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I would say Not enough; my husband might say Too much. Depends on the day, my work schedule, my other commitments . . . nothing is all that stable.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Probably far too much at the moment - to the detriment of getting anything else done!


----------



## 36brownie (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been knitting dishcloths for our parish bazaar coming up at the end of this month. Enjoy it, but do it mostly in eveings.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

The next questions might be- how many hours a day do we spend on KP- reading and posting instead of knitting? LOL. Knitting is the only thing I do for myself- I have a DH and 4 kids and work about 35 hours a week. Probably average about 45 minutes a day Knitting is my de-stresser. Most of my knitting is for charity- baby blankets, preemie hats, scarves. For the family I have knit 2 afghans, hats for DH and me, 2 stuffed animals with the pom-pom yarn, washcloth, dishcloth.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

During the school year I only manage about an hour during the evening, before exhaustion wins out! But I make up for it during summer vacation! I knit first thing every morning for about an hour, odd times during the day, and I spend every Red Sox game knitting away! Love having more time to knit!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I, like Jessica-Jean, knit every free minute all day and love every minute . I knit mostly for my daughter and 3 great Granddaughters, at present they want scarves, shawls and socks. So Im putting up some for Christmas presents, but if they see them they want them now. Makes me happy to be able to do this for them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Up to 4 hours daily, add 3 more at night plus time spent in car while DH does the driving.....Add time in doctor's waiting rooms. We average 3 appointments a week.

Then, if I can't get to sleep right away at night....or wake up in the middle of the night....or wake up early in the morning....

Yep, that's about it. Not nearly enough.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

a couple of hours mon-fri, I do more weekends as I am usually alone and I get all my housework, washing and ironing done through the week so I can sit and knit, sew or now crochet as I have taught myself xx


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Usually three hours, sometimes more. Weekends a bit more.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

It varies all over the place. I'm limited right now by the length of time I can sit at a stretch because of bursitis in my hip. But normally at least one hour per day, sometimes two.

When we're traveling, I can do an extra hour or so while DH drives. When there is something really interesting on TV (which is not nearly often enough), I can add another hour.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

During the summer I knit 3-4 hours per day (teach school) but am a slow knitter so don't have a huge pile to show for it. During the winter I get maybe an hour a day with a little more on the weekends. I use some for gifts and the rest goes to a church auction for missions.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Not enough. I wish there were more hours in the day, after working and looking after my daughter I'm lucky if I get a couple of hrs at night. I usually knit for my daughter and myself if I'm lucky.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I knit 2 to 3 hours a day. When I was talking to my daughter the other day, I mentioned that I did not knit that day at all. She yelled "Ok, who are you and what have you done with my mother????"


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

I knit or crochet all the time since I've retired. Nothing else to do. A lot of baby stuff. there is always somebody having a baby. Baby items for Children's hospitals. I get a newsletter in the mail about once a month. In it tells where items are needed the most.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

NOT ENOUGH!!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


2-3 hours a weekday and more on the weekends. Most make items for family and friends.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Too much and not enough!
Virginia


----------



## lighthouse (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm battling cancer and on medical leave from work. My daughters are grown and is just my hubby and I. I knit at least 4 hours a day. I mainly knit dishcloths and will be knitting other items this fall. My stash is slowly dimishing. Knitting is relaxing for me also.


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit 2-3 hours a day during the week and as much as possible on the weekends. I have started "listening" to books while I knit as I LOVE to double task. I can turn off the book if I need to concentrate on a pattern but most of the time it is perfect. I get all my books for "free" from the library and listen to them using an app called Overdrive. Great way to utilize my ears while my hands are busy


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

An hour or two whilst watching TV, travelling in the car,(as a passenger!), and in the bus or train is about my limit. I still manage to get quite a lot done.
I would certainly fit in more if I didn't spend so much time trawling through KP!!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to knit about 2 hours a day. It's less now because I can't sit more than ten minutes due to my back injury


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm with Jessica-Jean. The kids are gone...housework will be there til I get around to it. I knit all day long some days.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i can read and knit so 1 hour of that every morning, plus at least an hour at night watching tv and whatever minutes i can steal during the day. it"s NEVER enough. 'one more row, one more row, one more row........"


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

Being retired I seem to have lots of time to knit. I do have a couple of part time jobs but the hours are sporadic so I would say that on average I would knit approx. 6-8 hours per day. My husband has his own business and works most weekends so I am free to knit then as well. I find that if I sit down to watch television I have to have something to knit. That way I don't feel like a couch potato.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

You are important also. Please take a little time out each day to work on a project for yourself. It is a wonderful feeling when you wear something or have an afghan that someone sees and comments on. You think I did that. So fulfilling. I know it is fulfilling when you see your things on other people but you still must do one for yourself.


----------



## Jacky (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi, I seldom get on here but ALWAYS read my newsletter every day - anyhow, since I am 83, I do not work outside the home, but inside, oh, boy, I knit up a storm - my husband calls me his knitting machine - right now I have 36 completed hats/scarf sets ready for delivery to local schools for primarily Head Start Kids, but anyone who needs one gets one - then I have 4 completed shawls for our local Hospice group - on average, I knit about 6 hrs. a day and that is every day - I am not bragging, but the Lord has seen fit to temporarily confine me to a wheel chair (have ventured out, as in yesterday, with my walker - and what a thrill that was)and therefore my dear sweet husband has the burden of all the housework etc. around here - of course he says he is lucky he has this outlet - he is 87 going on maybe early 40's!! I must confess when I see/hear some women complain so about their hubbies, I just thank the Lord my story is so different -but again, the Lord has blessed me in so many ways, my husband being #1 on that list - anyhow, sorry for the long story as re the working hours spent on knitting (I don't mean "working either - I just love it - been doing it since I was 3 yrs old) I am a faithful fan of this wonderful site and wouldn't miss it for the world - love to you all and so many thanks for all your pattern references and the like - Jacky


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to knit as much as possible. I knit the most in the evenings while watching TV, but since I am retired, I try to grab some time during the day. The big problem for me is sitting too long. I have to get up and move around every so often or my joints stiffen up. I would say probably 3-4 hours a day and sometimes more or less on the weekends, depending on what we are doing. I love every minute of it.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Never enough!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

lighthouse said:


> I'm battling cancer and on medical leave from work. My daughters are grown and is just my hubby and I. I knit at least 4 hours a day. I mainly knit dishcloths and will be knitting other items this fall. My stash is slowly dimishing. Knitting is relaxing for me also.


I battled cancer for 3 years. That was 10 years ago. Hoping the best for you. (during that time, I made so many blankets and lap throws. When you are hooked up to an IV for 6 hours every week, you sure can get alot of knitting done.)


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

4-5 hours a day and I give away my work to friends and
always enter the fair.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Every time I sit there are needles in my hand, average per day is about 5-6. Once dinner is one and kitchen clean, I consider it the end of work day in the house. Then here comes the needles and 5-6 hours of relaxtation.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

about five plus most days.started a cardigan for myself then my 6year oldgrandaughter requested some cardigans.when her two year old sister seen first one she asked for purple one.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I suppose I spend about 3-4 hours a day knitting and 2-3 hours checking out the net. I also do quite a lot of baking for coffee mornings and such so keep quite busy. Only trouble is the housework gets in the way or I could do more .


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually, I do not knit nearly as much as the rest of you. In the summer, very few days. More in the winter. Right now, not at all as I tried to cut my left index finger off while preparing corn one day last week. Fifteen stitches and it's in a splint because the cut is right on the knuckle. But I love hearing about you all and I have learned SOOO much from you. Thank you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I knit early in the morning when it is too early to get up. I knit if I can't sleep. I knit while watching TV,on long trips while my son drives and any other time I am not on the computer. I knit mostly for charity but occasionally for family and friends


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess I'm like every one who has responded. Several hours a day almost every day, depending on what else is going on.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


You are way ahead of me, although I, too, am retired and can knit when I want to. And my hubby is good to do housecleaning! and loves to cook, so in the summer when he is off from teaching school, I literally do practically nothing and can knit, knit, knit! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I had three new great grand-daughters in 4 months from October to end of January now they are out growing their baby things so quickly but I love the fact my grand-daughters want hand knits for their babies. The three babies are all being Christened on the same day and I am so looking forward to being there. They are going to wear a different lacy cardigan knitted by great grandma Aud.


Oh, how wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Hummm, think I'm right in there with the rest of you. Probably 3 hours a day? I tend to knit for half an hour, read for half an hour with a game of Solitaire on my Mac Notebook in between. IF I didn't have to cook, clean, wash, grocery shop, etc, I could really knit a lot more! :O)


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I usually start my knitting after the eavning meal, about 6.30 And knit till bedtime, I am obssesed with bears at the moment but I find that when they are finished I have to find the right time to finish the eyes etc..[ that bit scares me a little ] Val


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Aud how lovely to have your G Ds christened on the same day. What a celebration that will be.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Can one spend too much time knitting?


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

More than i should and not as much as i'd like too.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

No enough. I sometimes knit during the day and soetimes at night. It is hard at night even with the light on to see my work. Also I am tired and make a lot of OOOOOPS'


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

For me, it's 2-3 hours weekday evenings and an average of 6-8 hours on the weekend.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Don't knit much, maybe 1 hour in the morning when I have my first cup of cafe. right now making Doll clothes for my 4 Cabagge Dolls.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

I knit at least 3-4 hours a day. My fulltime job interferes with my knitting time, but I do knit everyday at lunch. My LYS is around the corner from my work. this is very dangerous to the pocketbook. I knit as much as possible on the weekends. I sell at craft fairs, but mostly just knit dishcloths and scarves for them. I have 3 grandkids that I knit for. I also knit socks for hubby and me. I have a sewing obsession too. Hard to balance the two sometimes.


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

Depends on the weather! If it's cold/wet etc I can knit for hours but sunny dry days call for gardening,washing and all the boring things :-(


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Not enough...LOL! We are in the middle of a big move to Ojai, Ca and working on selling two homes right now, not to mention my brother in Law is moving in with us as he is disabled. A lot going on. I always have my needles by my side just to sneak a couple rows in when I can...Maybe if I wasn't so obsessed with the forum every morning...oh well one day!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> funobsession said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Not enough time with the yarn, life keeps getting in the way! I was laughing about the dust bunnies and spider webs. My three year old grandson loves to dust my floor with the swifter, and it's always dusty. I call them dust jack-rabbits and I refer to the spider webs as abstract art. He's at daycare while I'm on CARE GRANNY duty with my 10 month old grandson. Retirement has been more exhausting than teaching!


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

That is fantastic. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Craftyjamie said:


> I spend about an hour every morning knitting with my coffee and from 6:30 to 11:00 in the evening watching TV. Afternoons are usually spent quilting. Since my husband passed away last fall my time is my own and knitting, crocheting and quilting has been my life-lline. I give most of my things away as gifts, but I have just started an Etsy Shop as an additional outlet. Doesn't hurt to make a bit of extra money, but have to get the word around first. The beauty of Etsy is you can list it in your shop, but if you need it for a gift or sell it at a craft show, you just delete it from the shop. I think it's a wonderful thing.
> 
> My passion is trying out new patterns and stitches and buying one skein of every yarn that "talks" to me. I have "testing" baskets all over the house. Such fun.


You do beautiful work and good luck with your shop. I wish my fixed income wasn't so fixed.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I knit probably 5 hours a day 7 days a week. Not obsessive - I have a lot of orders for the toys I make. I knit in front of tv at night and also while I have no customers at my stand at the market. Knitting always brings people in because they want to know what I'm doing and then they come back and buy the finished product. I go to a craft group at a local church for three hours every Friday afternoon.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


If that is obsessive then I am in trouble because I spend on an average of 4 to 5 on weekdays if not more and average 7 to 8 on the weekends. You have to know I have a problem with sleeping so I knit


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

lighthouse said:


> I'm battling cancer and on medical leave from work. My daughters are grown and is just my hubby and I. I knit at least 4 hours a day. I mainly knit dishcloths and will be knitting other items this fall. My stash is slowly dimishing. Knitting is relaxing for me also.


Keep battling and I know you'll win! You're in my prayers.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My knitting time has been cut down considerably with the discovery of KP!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

marydore said:


> I knit 2-3 hours a day during the week and as much as possible on the weekends. I have started "listening" to books while I knit as I LOVE to double task. I can turn off the book if I need to concentrate on a pattern but most of the time it is perfect. I get all my books for "free" from the library and listen to them using an app called Overdrive. Great way to utilize my ears while my hands are busy


Great idea, I need to get that app, thanks for the idea! I rarely watch t.v. so having someone read to me would be wonderful.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Apparently, not as much time as it requires to keep up with my stash acquisition!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

When time allows AND if my hands hold out.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I knit as much as i can,i have other hobbies and quite a busy life but always manage to have some knitting close by.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not nearly as much as I'd like too. Sometimes I just can't get started. Once I do I spend hours at completing project.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

0 hours right now.  

I'm not sure why, but I have no interest in knitting at the moment. I can't even remember a time where I didn't knit part of a day away, but nothing is enticing me. 

It's not like I lack yarn or patterns...have plenty of both, but just no inclination. I've been working on other types of projects, but it just feels weird not to be knitting.

I'm just going with it for now...I'm sure the desire will be back sooner or later!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I usually knit every night when I watch TV........sometimes during the day..since I am retired, it's whenever the mood strikes me......and boy, do I have outlets for my knitting with 4 granddaughters, 1 grandson, and a great grandson, I am always making some kind of gift! Love that they seem to enjoy them.....only one out of the 4 granddaughters ages 26-11 has shown an interest in knitting tho....darn! hugs to all


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I just purchased 3 wrist knitting bags from Melissa, KP: 1cleaner, http://www.etsy.com/shop/ThePloverbird

They're wonderful! I bought the owl, rooster, and bird bags. The fabric is delightful, and the bags are beautifully made. I've never met Melissa, but she does great work.

The owl bag is for my three year old grandson to put treasures in, he loves owls. The other two are for me. I always meet people when I'm knitting or crocheting. Someone always comes up to ask what I'm making, which leads to a bit of conversation. I'm always giving out Etsy site information. I'm a faithful Etsy shopper, yarn, patterns, clothes, hats, purses, jewelry, wooden toys, knit & spins and nostepinnes, etc. Sorry, I tend to change thought direction easily.

I plan to use one of the bags when I walk. Maybe I'll meet a knitting/walking partner or hear of a group. I make a lot of scarves out of old yarn in my stash, one of these days I'll sew them together into a strange looking afghan. I often give them away. Anyway, they're mindless and exercise my hands to keep my arthritis in check. It is a great take-a-long project. I have short wooden hair picks (shawl picks) that I use as my knitting needles. A small ball of yarn, little needles, wrist knitting bag, and I'm ready to walk.

I highly recommend these and think they might be helpful for those of you that can't sit for long, use a treadmill or a stationary bike.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


Who cares if people think we are obsessive? :lol: 
Some days I will knit a few hours, other days I can't seem to put it down.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Knitting is not my only hobby so I can go maybe as long as a year not knitting or crocheting anything. Since we got Netflix instant stream I am knitting a lot more. Anywhere from 2 to 8 hours in a day (or sleepless night). My excuse is making socks for everyone. One daughter has 4 boys and I am starting on the 4th pair right now. With 10 kids, their 4 spouses and 7 grands as well as making a few hats for Ronald McDonald house I don't think I will run out of homes for the knit wear. More likely to put it aside to learn welding or something.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

My problem is, I think the needles have a "Switch" on them that puts me to sleep more times than I like. I try to knit in little bits and snatches through the day. Some days more than other days. And of course if I go anywhere that has down time I knit. Like the other stuff, seems like there is interruptions that make just sitting for long periods, are many. But I love to knit and crochet, nothing complicated, just "mindless" knitting for the most part.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Not nearly enough is not a proper answer but if I get a half hour a day it is a miracle. I spend an amount of time each day reading all of you and mentally creating and sorting. Soon the inventory period will expire and I shall knit again. I've purchased a lot of new equipment and am anxious to use it. Bye


TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


----------



## mjcathy (Oct 27, 2011)

This was a great question and I have so enjoyed reading all the posts. I usually knit 3-6 hours a day during the week. Less on the weekends because that is time for my DH and I to spend together. I also take my knitting everywhere with me: doctor's visits, in the car while my DH drives. I spend a lot of time in Doctor's offices because I have severe arthritis in every joint of my body. Even in joints I never imagined existed. For this reason I can only work a couple of days a week and only 4 hours at a time. 

I related to what mmMardi said about knitting for the arthritis. The more I knit the better my hands feel. For that relief alone I would knit several hours a day. But I enjoy it so much. I crochet too but love the look of knitting. 

I read KP everyday but am mostly a stalker as I don't post that often. I am so grateful to everyone who posts though. I have learned so much from you all. Thanks much.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

During the school year I knit in the evenings about 5-6 hrs a night. On the weekends it's over 12 hrs a day. Now that summer is here, I can knit over 12 hrs a day most days. It's heaven! 

I have been knitting for a little over a year. I mostly knit for me but I have friends, family, and coworkers (and the occasional student) that I knit for. I also sold several pieces last Christmas, and gave several pieces to a women's shelter. We are expecting a new grandbaby in October, so that's kept me quite busy too. Still, I mostly knit for myself.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I work 3 days a week and I can knit for a few hours there. Hubby works 1 more day than me and we have a overlap day where he gets a whole day to himself and his hobby (golf) and I get 2 days to me and my hobby... We work extra long hours so its a pay off... during the work week I can get up to 3 hours of knitting in here and there... On my 2 days off I can get about 4 hours in... one of those days is spent cleaning and running errands before hubby gets home so I get up early LOL just to have MY time too... when its hubby and I together... I am lucky to squeeze in a hour.. but thats ok.. We enjoy our selves... and thats just a important...


----------



## tacitia (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmm that's a question that I've been longing to ask for a while too  When I just started knitting 2 months ago I was so obsessed that I would knit for (I guess) 3 hours per day and maybe 1 - 2 hours checking out patterns, tutorials and yarns online...I almost started to worry about that because my working time is very flexible which means I'm supposed to plan very well about my time and make sure that I spend enough time working. Now I'm relieved to find that I could balance the time better now. I usually knit when I'm chatting with my friends or watching online lectures. I really like multi-tasking! Anyway, I think for me now it's about 1-2 hours per day, and I'd love to keep going at this rate.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

about 3 hours a day on average more on Sundays during footbal season


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I spend at least 4 hr or more knitting, I love to knit and crochet


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I cannot knit every day, because of work and other responsibilities, but on days off I can knit 5 hours and sometimes squize in 1-2 hours in work days too.In summertime itis easy to knit outside which I love. Last tuesday I went to the beach and knitted all dayThat would be an ideal day for me, of course practicing yoga in the morning or go for a run first then the beach....
I like to knit at day time better than night.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


I have never actually kept track of how much time I spend knitting and most of the things I make are for the homeless and for the people I serve at the Food Bank where I volunteer


----------



## cgoodendorf (Jul 6, 2012)

If I'm not at work or sleeping, I have either a crochet hook or knitting needles in my hands! Probably 3-4 hours a day during the summer months and 6-8 during the winter.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit about 2 hours per day or as long as I can deal with my crazy thumbs. Think maybe getting some arthritis going on there. I work for Physical Therapist so going to work on that because can't lose being able to knit.


----------



## Francie7777 (Jun 18, 2012)

I knit till my fingers get sore and stiff... I would have to say about, 7 to 10 hours a day. I am presently working on a knitted throw. My goal is to have it finished in 2 months. I have started and finished a crochet afghan in less than 4 weeks. Call me crazy, but i love knitting and crocheting, it relaxes me


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Only 3 hours a day?....... if that's obsessive I don't want to think what I am. I'm retired with few demands on my time now - but I won't admit how many hours a day I spend knitting !!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I knit almost every day probably 3-4 hours while warching TV like many of you. This week, haven't knitted as much as I'm working on a church quilt involving over 700 yo-yos....yo-yos are cutting into my knitting time but it's temporary. Again like many of you, no DH or SO, so I'm really free to allot my time as I choose and I often choose knitting although I also quilt and sew.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Talk about avid knitters! I like to sit with my coffee every morning and knit for at least an hour. I knit in the car when my husband is driving-I knit when watching TV, especially through Brewer and Packer games-I can't just sit and watch!
I am guessing an average of 4 to five hours a day except when I am painting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It varies, but as much as possible - minimum of 1 hour in the evening after work depending on what else I need to do and at least a couple hours each day on the weekends, again depending on how much other stuff I might have going on.


----------



## cheyenne620 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm on disability, but moved in with mother to keep an eye on her since her health isn't all the good. When I am not going to Doctor's appt's, therapy or running or taking care of the dogs I am knitting. So yes it varies everyday.


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

Not at all (obsessive, I mean) - this seems to be an average estimate. . . I may even knit a bit more than that (depends how much televise I watch!)
-Sinead


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

PARANDALL said:


> Actually, I do not knit nearly as much as the rest of you. In the summer, very few days. More in the winter. Right now, not at all as I tried to cut my left index finger off while preparing corn one day last week. Fifteen stitches and it's in a splint because the cut is right on the knuckle. But I love hearing about you all and I have learned SOOO much from you. Thank you.


Oooh, you really know how to have fun, don't you? well, while you can't knit you can spend your time looking for more patterns on the net. Not all is lost.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Ahhh I am going to be the strange one of the bunch. Due to sleepless nights (a lot of them) I can knit for up to 5 hours or more per night. Then I also take my knitting with me to work. I can get about 1 hours done while at work. After work when I go to the second job, Baby Sitting as long as the little crumb snatchers are being good I can knit for another hour or so. So that is about 7 hours a day, Weekends are another whole problem. Perhaps only about 4 hours each day. I do have to get my house work done too. Plus the lawns and the like. LOL


Same here, I get most of my knitting done in the wee hours of he day and on the weekends after housework, I knit more. Right now waiting on first great granddaughter to make an appearance later this month so knitting furiously. I decided this year that I would knit lace items for myself, like shawls, scarves and maybe a kimono jacket. :thumbup:


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I knit anywhere from 2-5 hours a day and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I do about the same amount. Each day I have a set of goals and when those are done, I knit for my reward. I look forward to it and it does not exclude me from family activities. My outlets are Homeless Vets, American Cancer Society and a school that I have taken on as a reading project. Each child gets rewarded with their own hat design when they reach their reading goals. I never get around to keeping anything for myself but do make afghans for all new babies in the family and certain items for my 11 grandchildren. Find one that really interests you and you will be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh I am going to be the strange one of the bunch. Due to sleepless nights (a lot of them) I can knit for up to 5 hours or more per night. Then I also take my knitting with me to work. I can get about 1 hours done while at work. After work when I go to the second job, Baby Sitting as long as the little crumb snatchers are being good I can knit for another hour or so. So that is about 7 hours a day, Weekends are another whole problem. Perhaps only about 4 hours each day. I do have to get my house work done too. Plus the lawns and the like. LOL
> ...


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I am retired and spend about 4 hours knitting and crocheting
when not doing volunteer work. Most of my finished items go
to charity.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


I'm also retired and spend most of the afternoon and evening alone. DH works Fri.-Tues. Gone from 1pm-11pm.
So I have all that time to knit, read KP, checkout new patterns, etc. House work when I feel like it. Also knit in the mornings and in the car. Started a couple of things for myself but need to sew them together. Knit for family and baby hats for Hoag Hospital and Torrance Memorial in So. Calif. I spent a lot of time as patient in both of these Hospitals.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Two to three hours a day during the summer and maybe twice that during the winter. If I'm working on something that needs to be done for a particular occasion, I'll knit night and day until I'm finished. Could that be why my hands just ache sometimes?


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


I retired 2 years ago, but only learned to knit this past February. I like the outdoors very much so I don't knit as much in the summer as I am sure I will in the winter. I have to read and study patterns long before the project is started so I try to guage the amount of time I think it will take to make the item, but still allow for pool time and being outdoors messing with my flowers and reading. I am an avid reader so I really have to divide my time because I like to read as much as knitting. Some days I don't knit at all, and other days I have a hard time stopping. I get into a pattern, and I have to force myself to stop. My shoulder starts hurting after a bit......I need to be careful not to spend too much time in the same position doing the same thing over and over, ya know?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


How much time do I spend knitting - you mean when I am not breathing LOL. Every spare second. I knit for charity ReliefShare.org and never have enough for the hospital. It's fun to know my efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't knit as much as most of you do. See, there's this forum I've become addicted to called KP. I never delete a newsletter until I've read every entry that I think I might enjoy or learn something from. And, sometimes that's a lot of reading. Plus, I've had to frog the sweater for GGD 3 times, so I guess I'm glad that I'm still around row 15.LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

At the most maybe 2 1/2 hours a day and more on the weekend. Time allowing of course on any given day. And like Jessica-Jean I will watch/listen to TV at the same time and keep up with the plot.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i knit about 3 hours a day and 99% is for charity. Mostly baby things for a single moms shelter and an abused women's shelter.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I ALWAYS knit for half an hour before work in the mornings (It helps me relax), and then I guess about one to two hours in the evening (I don't watch TV). I thought I was a reasonably fast knitter - but it seems I can't churn out the products like a lot of you KP's do.....but I LOVE to knit and get "withdrawal" symptoms if for some reason I don't get my daily "fill"


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> I ALWAYS knit for half an hour before work in the mornings (It helps me relax), and then I guess about one to two hours in the evening (I don't watch TV). I thought I was a reasonably fast knitter - but it seems I can't churn out the products like a lot of you KP's do.....but I LOVE to knit and get "withdrawal" symptoms if for some reason I don't get my daily "fill"


I am the same about the "withdrawal" sypmtoms!! I didn't know what to do with myself last night after the puppy got my knitting--so I looked for something else to start on


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually start knitting about 7pm and go as long as I can. Some times, I can only handle 30 min, others I can go for 4 hours. I use it as an anxiety reliever, at least that's how I justify it. lol A

As for an outlet, my mother wants any and everything we make good or night. I have to fight to be able to make something for someone else. It's funny but it's also sweet. I'm thankful I have parents who encourage me.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

It varies but at least 2-3 hrs. a day. Longer if I have nothing else going on or I need a day off. However, just spent 3 days at the lake with family for the 4th of July and went 2 whole day without even picking up my knitting bag. I think I'm in withdrawal.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> 0 hours right now.
> 
> I'm not sure why, but I have no interest in knitting at the moment. I can't even remember a time where I didn't knit part of a day away, but nothing is enticing me.
> 
> ...


Have you had a thorough physical check up lately? I worry about you.

Maybe some of those gin soaked raisins which were touted as a cure for arthritis pain on a thread not long ago. I have some sitting in a jar on my kitchen counter right now. I haven't had a twinge of arthritis pain since I started eating a handful or so every day.

Of course, I had never had a twinge of arthritis pain BEFORE I started eating a handful or so of them a day, either.


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

I have wondered how some of you get so much done, now I know, 7 or 8 hrs. Wow! Right now I may get in a couple of hours, the weeds seem to take up a lot of time and soon canning, love the outdoors and flowers so I fit in the knitting whenever possible. My charity at this time is me, been doing some fun stuff for myself, dolls, bears etc, burned myself out on fingerless mitts and scarfs last Christmas. Plan to make some tea cosies and more dolls, have to have some project on the needles or I feel like time is being wasted. Happy Knitting


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Not obsessive at all. In fact I quite envy you that amount of time. I usually put in at least an hour a day but yesterday I fell, twisted my ankle and landed on my right side and my upper arm and shoulder hurt. I have iced the affected areas, soaked in the bathtub w/epsom salts, and administered a salve and although its feeling less painful I am unable to knit. Darn and blast it all!!
Keep knitting and God bless


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


Actually when it is as hot as it is here, I knit more on the weekends (and keeps me from doing housework ;0D) I knit for charity mostly, do make a few baby items to have on hand for showers and a few Christmas/birthday gifts, but other than that, knitting to raise money for Relay for Life by selling hand-made items.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


Actually when it is as hot as it is here, I knit more on the weekends (and keeps me from doing housework ;0D) I knit for charity mostly, do make a few baby items to have on hand for showers and a few Christmas/birthday gifts, but other than that, knitting to raise money for Relay for Life by selling hand-made items.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Depending on the day and mood and how long it takes me to read KP, usually 2 hours as read most all the posts, then have to play computer games, anywhere from 3-5 hours a day and most of the day on Saturday. Also alone so have no one to answer to. Always have something going though both knitting and crocheting. Carry my sock knitting in my purse so always ready with it when at appts or whatever. Currently working on charity shawls/lapghans for a hospice organization as well as things for our church bazar and washclothes to give to others who just work hard and need a thank you after putting up with some really nasty customers but always nice to an older senior who gets easily confused. Also agree with everyone else about needing to keep the hands busy and if just sitting and not doing some kind of hand work, just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> When time allows AND if my hands hold out.


Ditto!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

How do you all knit for so many hours? Don't your hands and/or wrists hurt?


----------



## hypnoknitter (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to touch yarn every day. I can usually get an hour or two in the evening - occasionally longer. I figure I have at least 2 years worth of projects stored up right now - unless I get to spend more time with my needles.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> How do you all knit for so many hours? Don't your hands and/or wrists hurt?


No Pain, No Gain! just kidding, I just rest a bit then go back to it.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I knit 3-4 hours per day, and I go to two craft fairs a week, I can't keep up with the demand for knitted baby items.


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations!! That will be a beautiful day. I used to live in Essex, in Brentwood, years ago.


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

I spend most afternoons knitting and most evenings more so in winter, but i take my knitting everywhere.just love to knit, most of my knitting is lacy as i like doing real lacy knitting.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> How do you all knit for so many hours? Don't your hands and/or wrists hurt?


When my hands get tired from holding the knitting needles I will switch to crocheting for a bit and go back and forth. Since I have carpel tunnel, it seems to help keep my hands from being so sore since I am constantly exercising them while working the needles or hook. Like my doc says, better to use them then lose them.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not enough!! I average about 3hours a night give or take. I do knit alot for myself.I have know grandkids yet but I do knit for my great niece who is 18 months old.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Up to 4 hours daily, add 3 more at night plus time spent in car while DH does the driving.....Add time in doctor's waiting rooms. We average 3 appointments a week.
> 
> Then, if I can't get to sleep right away at night....or wake up in the middle of the night....or wake up early in the morning....
> 
> Yep, that's about it. Not nearly enough.


And just now, as I was telling my DH about my post he said, "Did you happen to mention that you used to spend some of that time on sex?"

What? Did he think I hadn't noticed?


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


Glad to know I'm not alone. Neck and carpal tunnel limit my hours some times but sometimes I push thru and pay the price a couple of days it is really helpful to have some good tv programming. (HINT: DISH, DIRECT TV, COMCAST-get your act together! Hundreds of stations and nothing to watch...but I digress) 
Mostly I am knitting smaller things that hopefully will sell in the juried craft shows I do. I got a little guys birthday coming so I need to make a fish hat this week. Just wish my knitting was faster. To answer the question 3-5 hours or whwnever the mood strikes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I knit one to two hours a day. I'd like to do more, but I'm not in the habit yet of sitting for long. I get antsy. Also, I love knitting, so I always save it for last - "business before pleasure." Sometimes, that means no time for it at the end fo the day. Right now, I have a deadline for one - maybe two if I can do it - blankets, so I'm going to be spending more time knitting! One is for a baby due in August, and the other is for her "big" sister.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  ....


Ahhh, there's a woman after my own heart. Tee hee.

Should anyone need an excuse, I long ago adopted as my very own a motto I heard a friend declare: _Any fool can clean house, I've got better things to do. _

ROTFL just remembering it.

Now, truth to tell, in the meantime I've come to better understand the truth in the old admonition that cleanliness is next to godliness, but I'll never be either too clean or too godly.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Ginnyo said:


> Maybe only 1-2 hrs. I knit for a living history program for about 6 hrs and came home so exhausted I went to bed. I need to build up knitting stamina. You go ladies.


Tell us more about knitting for living history.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit 4-5 hours on weekdays; 3-4 hrs at my knitting meet ups on Sats then come home to knit some more; and just about all day on Suns (after Church). of course this is after I read KP! Carlyta


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never thought about it, since I pick it up when I'm not doing anything else, or just for a few moments in between things, I take it everywhere, knit while I am waiting for dh to get off work...Gosh I bet 3 - 4 hours a day.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I wish I had time to knit 3 hrs per day.

Wonderful!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Gmadazi (Jun 4, 2012)

I work full time. Between that and reading this forum I don't get much knitting done. Will have to give up one or the other. Guess I'll have to quit my job!!


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

It seems we all love our knitting and visiting KP everyday, keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Not nearly fast enough for the amount of yarn I buy!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

I knit about 2-3 hrs.a day on raining days more.I still clean my house,take care of the garden,take care of my chicken,and cook every day.I am up @ 5:00 everyday.


----------



## 414dot (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm also retired and have recently had several new babies born and/or weddings and/or friends moving. I have made several baby blankets, afghans, hats, booties, etc. I tried to make a baby zebra but it didn't turn out right. (sigh) I'll have to find another pattern for that.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

My knitting is a business, so I knit ALL.. THE.. TIME.. When I sit down in this chair the first thing I do is pick up the knitting..I always have a project in my hands..


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


You sound like me.. I'm here alone with the dog and she doesn't complain.. LOL 12-14 hours most days for me..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

funobsession said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.
> ...


I can relate to both of the above. Also when I can't sleep, my knitting is next to the bed to be picked up. Just at the moment I am knitting for myself, but still add small items for charity. As for using up my stash, well that won't happen as I keep getting more from people who know I knit for charity and I can't seem to say NO.


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

if is a wet ,cold day I could sit most of the day knitting, other wise I knit most of the evening. I knit for my great grand child. and I have just finished a jersey for myself.


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

I use circluar needles when doing heavy knitting as my hands get sore also.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

It depends on what else I have to do during the day. I have several volunteer activities including a group called Knitters for Neighbors that makes items for charity. I probably average 2 to 3 hours a day. I also make things for my family and friends. And, I just completed a lace scarf for myself :-0 Some small project always goes with me to appointments or on rides when I'm not driving.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Here in Sydney, (at Royal North Shore Hospital), where ladies go to have mammograms done, there is always a basket of yarn and needles in the waiting area, and they ask if you can knit a square for Charity whilst you wait - great idea...even if it is just a few row, it all helps.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Depends on what I am doing and how much time I have allowed myself to finish the project.. When I was making sweaters for my new nephew I stayed up all night to finish them. If there is no time limit or deadline about 2 to 3 hours daily. :lol: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

About 4 hours in the evenings, and odd sessions during the day,even if its only 10 minutes with a coffee. At present it's a lace shawl on the needles,which is growing sl -ooowly, as I have to pull it out due to a dropped stitch or wrong stitch count :x 
This is the first time knitting laceweight yarn for me.
Does any one else feel like burying their knitting at the bottom of a hole in the back yard? I will never do a pattern with "nupps" on every row again, or nupps on any rows at all!! I could have knitted a sweater or dozens of socks by now,-- or an afghan--or a bedspread--or something-- :roll:


----------



## Grandma Annette (Feb 8, 2012)

I knit about three hours a day more at the weekends I knit a lot of toys for charity .


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

nifty needles said:


> About 4 hours in the evenings, and odd sessions during the day,even if its only 10 minutes with a coffee. At present it's a lace shawl on the needles,which is growing sl -ooowly, as I have to pull it out due to a dropped stitch or wrong stitch count :x
> This is the first time knitting laceweight yarn for me.
> Does any one else feel like burying their knitting at the bottom of a hole in the back yard? I will never do a pattern with "nupps" on every row again, or nupps on any rows at all!! I could have knitted a sweater or dozens of socks by now,-- or an afghan--or a bedspread--or something-- :roll:


If "nupps" are the same as "bobbles", I never do them. They look like nipples to me. I already have 2 of those and that's enough for this gal.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I work 12 hour shifts, I can go day and weeks without the opportunity. Just too wiped at the end of the day.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Less during the summer ,because the days are longer . I spend a lot of time in the yard. I guess 2 hours a day 7 days a week.
I mostly knit and give as gifts or charity. I do sell a few items in my shop. Mostly ruffle scarves and bags. I also get an occasional order for baby items...rarely make any profit on those.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Not nearly as much as I would like! If Im luck maybe an hour a day during the week more on the weekends depending on whats going on.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that school is out and I have a project going for one of my daughters, about four hours a day (while sitting on the beach or watching a video at night).


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Too much..and not enough! Too much when I should be doing something else..but when rain stops play outdoors (much rain ans little sunshine this summer in Northern Europe) I knit. But read on. Not enough as I prefer not to knit unless I'm doing something else at the same time, ie watching tv (what is call knit tv) or listening to the radio. 

I did well yesterday, DH was out for the day, I'd cut the grass..whilst it was raining, been shopping and feeling very smug. Watched Andy Murray and Jo Wilfried Tsonga. As a UK expat living in France, I had a foot in both camps. 4 sets of Tennis and great progress with EZ's baby blanket. This afternoon is the Ladies' Final, hope to finish the blankie today.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably much more time than I should...but am retired so doesn't matter, I guess....I make for charities, swaps, family and have yet to take time to make for myself but have a sweater in mind. KP takes up about 2 hours of my day as well, by the time I come in, ck things out...come back later, check things out, etc...very habit forming... :lol:


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

nifty needles said:


> About 4 hours in the evenings, and odd sessions during the day,even if its only 10 minutes with a coffee. At present it's a lace shawl on the needles,which is growing sl -ooowly, as I have to pull it out due to a dropped stitch or wrong stitch count :x
> This is the first time knitting laceweight yarn for me.
> Does any one else feel like burying their knitting at the bottom of a hole in the back yard? I will never do a pattern with "nupps" on every row again, or nupps on any rows at all!! I could have knitted a sweater or dozens of socks by now,-- or an afghan--or a bedspread--or something-- :roll:


I just finished my first lace scarf. Frogged it six times at the beginning. There are a few oops places but only I know where they are. Since the scarf is for me it's OK. Did take a long time. :roll:


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > 0 hours right now.
> ...


I hate gin - can I gets the same effect if I use vodka?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am also retired so I get to knit about 5 to 6 hours a day. I mostly knit for my family and myself. My daughter wants almost every thing I knit, even though I have taught her 21 year old how to knit. My DH loves knitted sweater vest. My SD crochets and is spending time with me so she can learn to knit. She wants to do socks. :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

caloughner said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > AuntKnitty said:
> ...


Well, I don't see why not. Especially if you really don't have any arthritis pain, anyway. I just discovered that I can eat a couple of those raisins when I take my medications which require they be taken with food.

Heck, if I eat more of those raisins I may not need medications at all. This just keeps getting better.


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

all weekend afternoon and nite during the week at nite when i get home from work relieves stress and so relaxing in between my reading


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Too much..and not enough! Too much when I should be doing something else..but when rain stops play outdoors (much rain ans little sunshine this summer in Northern Europe) I knit. But read on. Not enough as I prefer not to knit unless I'm doing something else at the same time, ie watching tv (what is call knit tv) or listening to the radio.
> 
> I did well yesterday, DH was out for the day, I'd cut the grass..whilst it was raining, been shopping and feeling very smug. Watched Andy Murray and Jo Wilfried Tsonga. As a UK expat living in France, I had a foot in both camps. 4 sets of Tennis and great progress with EZ's baby blanket. This afternoon is the Ladies' Final, hope to finish the blankie today.


Watching the ladies final now while working on a baby blanket and a sock. Keep switching from large needles to small. This is lasting longer than I thought. Good game


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

how much do i knit...not enough lol


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> nifty needles said:
> 
> 
> > About 4 hours in the evenings, and odd sessions during the day,even if its only 10 minutes with a coffee. At present it's a lace shawl on the needles,which is growing sl -ooowly, as I have to pull it out due to a dropped stitch or wrong stitch count :x
> ...


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm the odd ball here. I would love to knit more but have so many things to do and now a mother to take care of I hope I can get back to knitting. I've also ran out of babies in the family to knit for as no one is having any and baby items are my specialty. I am in the process of knitting a shawl for my daughter and I do have granddaughters that would like one I just have to be in the mood and lately with my illnesses and my mother I'm so down I can't get in the mood again and I really love to do it. Thanks to all of you all for your encouraging comments to each other about your knitting and your pictures they are keeping me enthused about starting it up again.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you, Hang in there


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


Since I have knitting projects all over the house, and in the car, in my tote bag - literally everywhere, I EASILY knit AT LEAST 4 hours a day... in between cooking, cleaning, gardening, going to the gym, taking care of my mo'opuna (granddaughter) etc. I wake up at 5 am and go to sleep at 11 pm...


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

Love that. So special!


----------



## Doreen415 (Mar 27, 2012)

I knit about 3 hrs a day. Use it to relax from very stressful job. 
Nice to have all of you, have helped be often


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

hey homekeeper! We all have that undiagnosed disorder, so your knitting time is right on target. Somedays I knit for hours others, very little. But I am always doing something. lolol


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

Yes, nupps are no-no's from now on. I did blackberry stitch on a cardigan once and that was O.K, but these little horrors take too long 
and they keep jumping off the needles.
A waste of knitting time!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried doing nupps with a crochet hook? It's working wonders for me right now.


----------



## Doreen415 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am new what is a nupp?


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

Right now I'm not knitting at all. I've gone back to cross stitching. I'm sure in September/October, I'll be inspired to pick up the needles and start again, but it's hard to be motivated when the outside temps are in the 100's.

Jo


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I live in New Zealand AND have never heard of a nupp

can someone please tell me what it is.

thank you


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

a nupp is a small stitch that is usually made my kpkp...within one stitch and then picked up on the purl side. They are nice and you can go to You Tube to find examples. I like the crochet hook version much better.


----------



## j1200k (May 27, 2012)

I knit if possible for about 15 mins a day if lucky. Get disturbed by guests all the time. Wish I had more time.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Abut 2-3 hrs/day during the week, often a bit more on weekends.
> 
> I knit mostly for myself, baby gifts, family, charity.


For me --- 4-6 hours a day when I'm home during the week, less on weekends when DH is here or we have somewhere to go. And I knit for the same recipients, although rarely for me.
  :!:


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

we call them bobbles in nz.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm still learning, so I do as much as I can, but I am still pretty slow. I'd knit more but I spend alot of time here on KP. Or looking on other yarn related sites. I try to get in 2 hours a day. Now that I am getting a little quicker, I can see I'll spend more time working on something. I also crochet and spend 6-8 hours a week creating for charity.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I spend about 2 hours knitting in the evening when "watching" TV. All my items are baby layettes for Birthright. I will have to cut down because my thumb is hurting - I don't think it carpal tunnel but maybe it is - darn, because I'd like to knit and crochet more. Oh, I like to make lapghan squares for the nursing home too - that's crochet.


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

I have never tried that, but I will see if I can figure out how to do it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## nifty needles (May 30, 2012)

A nupp is the Estonian {I think] name for the bumps or bobbles in lace knitting. The ones I am doing are made by k1 5 times into the back and front legs of a stitch on the rs row then purl the 5 tog on the wrong side row.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, what is Nupp?


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

My husband says too much. I say not enough!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Others would probably tell you I knit too much, I would say never enough. Since I retired from nursing, I knit anywhere from 3-8 hours a day. Books on tape, music, & movies make the time fly. Makes the time spent traveling down the road in our RV very pleasant.
Knit On!!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Retirement and kids flown the coop means I get to knit just about whenever I want. Disinclination to housekeeping frees up lots of time too.  I have been known to knit/crochet for up to 16 hours a day, though I probably average 8. Still not enough to use up all my stash. As long as there's anything even remotely interesting to watch/hear on TV, I'm good to knit.


I do the same. The two kids have been out of this coop for sometime an I seem to do ALOT of knitting when I sit down an watch TV. I have to keep my fingers nimble!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

To those who want to know what a nupp is, read posts above.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Still dont get the definition of nupp.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I am also a tv knitter. The fact that I have to have at least 10 toys for my market stand each week is beside the point. I just love knitting and there are so many gorgeous animal patterns out there.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Nupp: the Estonian version of a bobble. Which is a bump stitch that is made by knitting into the same stitch a number of times and then on the purl side purling them together to make the stitch pop out.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> On a forum like this which is home to lots of avid knitters, this question ponders my mind.
> Thinking about answering it myself, I reckon I knit on average about three hours a day Mon-Friday and a little less at the weekends. Would this be viewed as being obsessive?
> How often does everyone else knit and do you have an outlet for your finished items?


I do the same thing and do not consider myself obsessive. I genuinely love to knit.


----------



## Weinberger (May 28, 2012)

I's just a pleasure to read all the commets that the knitters have to say. Knitting gives me peace and knowing that, I can give others a piece of me when I'm making something for them.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

thank you Umo!


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

I am a retired lady who knits about 8 to 12 hours a day I knit all my family birthdays and holiday gifts plus I knit for myself.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

I have only crocheted a bear, but I love the pattern. I also put a button for music in the paw. All my kids cherish them. I sort of self taught myself on it even though I had a pattern. The pattern was not just real clear on sewing the paws on and putting it together very well, but they turned out just gorgeous. I too am a TV knitter and crocheter. I have a giraffe pattern to knit I am anxious to do but haven't done yet. Have you done one?


----------

